# How much a Wireless keyboard + mouse cost?



## hafees (Jun 11, 2005)

pls tell me the price for a decent but economical wireless keyboard+mouse.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 13, 2005)

*well i would advice u to go for either logitech or microsoft.
these are the two trusted and reputed companies in this category.
well the price would be around 2200-2500 for logitech,microsoft
would also be more or less in the same range.
*


----------



## rollcage (Jun 13, 2005)

microsoft is expensive range from 2600-5000


----------



## quad master (Jun 13, 2005)

Dont forget to check the range factor befor buying the wireless kbd & mouse


----------



## hafees (Jun 14, 2005)

is there any solution under 2k??


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 15, 2005)

not in india..........just the mouse will cost you a cool 2k...........might as well get ont thing wireless first


----------



## hafees (Jun 16, 2005)

i bought a microsoft standard wireless multimedia desktop solution (wireless multimedia keyboard & wireless optical mouse) today. The keyboard is good to use with. there special multimedia keys. typing is easy. delete button and backspace button is large enough.  Mouse is also not bad. But it is a little bit heavier ( may be bcoz of the 2 AA batteries). the caps, scroll, numlock LED indicators are on the Radio signal reciever adaptor. I dont like that idea. 
Range is 6feet ( that is what they say but i got more than that. May be not stable). all comes under a price of Rs 2500/- 
What do u think? is the price ok?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here, @ kothamangalam(may u don't know) Ernakulam, Kerala, cost for wireless keyboard and mouse, microsoft 700, cost just 1000rs.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 18, 2007)

Logitech shud cost arnd 1800. Chk d model b4 u buy coz some logitech models r battery guzzlers.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 19, 2007)

In my town (Madurai), one of the comp shops was offering Logitech Wireless combo for 1450 a couple of weeks ago... Dont remember the model though...

Arun


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I bought this logitech freedom combo one for 1500-1600 a year back...


----------

